# fixing a tubular tire's base tape



## escapado (Jan 2, 2003)

I got a vittoria cross evo xg 34 tire (not that the description matters that much). The base tape of this tire is flaring on the sides and when my brake pads were grabbing the tape when braking I decided to peel it off. Now, the thing is, should I re-glue the tire with no base tape or should I glue another base tape (the original base tape is done) before putting the tire back on the rim? or may be you guys have another suggestion. As a side note, I think the vittoria base tape is pretty poor quality (I guess you get what you pay for). Thanks in advance.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the same issue. I sent mine to Tire Alert. 16 bucks and one week later I have them back with new base tape and am getting ready to glue them up this weekend. 

I was pretty pissed that a company like Vittoria has had these issues with their base tape on the tubulars they are making these days... I will not be purchasing them again.


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a little late now, but Vittorias don't do this all that readily. You probably have two things you could have done beforehand. First, adjust your brake blocks so they don't touch the base tape -- if you're chafing the tape you'll pull any tape loose. And second, after the tires are glued up and inflated, rub some Aquaseal or Seamgrip onto the sidewalls of each tire, starting at the rim and going up to the rubber. This protects the sidewalls and also helps prevent water and dirt from getting into the base tape (which will also dramatically accelerate base tape separation, since it's held on by a latex compound that doesn't put up with frequent immersion or with dirt contamination). 

I also wouldn't have recommended pulling the whole tape off. Then you have a stretched tape and it's harder to remount a tape and get it on just right. Often it's just the outside 2-3 millimeters that wants to lift off. Get some carpetlayer's latex solution (from Home Depot) -- it is basically the same adhesive that was used originally or even a bit better. With a stiff flux brush just brush it into the base tape and casing and inflate the tire on a rim. You might need to press the tape down a couple times while it's drying, but that happens quite quickly. 

Last, check out your pressures and your rim profile -- with big cross tubulars and narrow rims with deep sections, the tire is just sitting on the edge of the rim and base tapes get torqued a good bit more. A shallow-profile rim works better for cross tires. 

Given where you are, I'd use the carpetlayer's latex and get some fresh twill bias tape from a fabric store. Paint one side of the tape only with a couple coats of latex, drying in between. Paint a coat on the tire, dry, then paint one more coat and stick the tape on. The two prior coats will make the tape stick quickly so it isn't slipping off while you're working on another part of the rim. You can use a pretty thin bias tape -- it doesn't need much to protect the tire and thick ones just tend to collect dirt faster. Be sure to use a cotton one, not polyester. After you're done, mount the tire and then do the Aquaseal trick to be sure it stays nice and tight.


----------



## escapado (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the responses! Now, how about gluing the tire directly with no base tape?


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

escapado said:


> Thanks for the responses! Now, how about gluing the tire directly with no base tape?


Not recommended, especially for cross. The tire depends on the base tape to give an intermediate layer that can shift a little without abrading the actual tire casing. Also, when you throw in grit from cross, the abrasion of the tire casing will be increased fairly significantly. It isn't worth the weight savings (or in your case, the freedom from hassle of not having to replace the base tape). There are serious weight-weenies who pull base tapes off for one-use tires in major events -- triathlons, major time trials, etc. -- but I wouldn't do it for prolonged use as in cross or for the abuse that cross gives a tire.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice response. Thats great information on how to patch it up. I tell ya for 16 bucks Tire Alert did a great job. I would highly recommend there services. 

I finished gluing them up Saturday and took them out on Sunday.


----------

